# I have a question for Zombie-F.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

What music did you use for your haunt video?
Sorry if this has been answered before.
Thanks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I used a few Midnight Syndicate audio tracks.

In the daytime video I used "Darkness Descends" from their disc "Born of the Night" as well as "Raven's Hollow" from their disc "Realm of Shadows."

For the night video I used "The Night Beckons" from the "Realm of Shadows" disc.


----------

